# Standard Fun



## radulf (Feb 23, 2012)

Well, so for my first post I wanted something hmmmmm fun. Basically I draw an interpretation of the standard and wanted to see your thoughts about it. Bear in mind that my only source of information was the FCI standard and some pictures. It's just the side view because it's where you can see more of the features. Also, feel free to post your own interpretation of the standard to compare.


----------



## Bellini (Dec 13, 2012)

Looks more like the working line than the show line. Almost all dogs from my town have that general form, and almost all also have the black and tan, well defined and well pigmented coat from SL.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Bellini said:


> Looks more like the working line than the show line. Almost all dogs from my town have that general form, and almost all also have the black and tan, well defined and well pigmented coat from SL.


It looks like your English and spelling are better than mine :crazy:

Radulf, if there is a short written version of the standard to go w/your picture you may get more responses, though I agree with Bellini that it looks like a working line gsd.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

This is an interesting thread idea, I can't believe that nobody responded to it from March until yesterday.


----------

